# How to clean your PC properly



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

The guy in this video is pretty funny






.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Who has time to watch such a long-winded video?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

9:33, not so long, besides you can use the slider to skip through, stop yer whining.

; -)

.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Wow, I'm literally floored!!!!! I might try this on a machine I've got in my "graveyard". 

Thanks! :up:

Peace...


----------



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

Pretty neat video, but the dude needs to run his kitchen through the dishwasher lol.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

That gut "uxwbill" has a whole series of video's, pretty much video's everything he does around the house, has osme pretty good car video's.

Reminds me of the guy on the Red Green show.

.


----------

